# NFTS Directing Commercials Diploma Course



## Delia (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello everyone,

nice to meet you, I'm new! My name is Delia and I'm a director and photographer from Italy.

I have a question for you: what do you think about the Directing Commercials Diploma course from the NFTS?

NFTS Diploma in Directing Commercials and Promos

I'm always been interested in the NFTS MA in directing drama, but currently I have not a short film done in fiction and I don't think I could be interested in this course anymore, I think I want to work on my fiction director career by myself. I currently did a couple of fashion film that went well, and I'd love to work more in commercials and in directing in general (maybe luxury and fashion) and less in photography.
Delia Simonetti

But that course sound interesting to me 'cause it's part time (I can't understand if it's part-time or an evening a week) and because is located in London so I could maybe try to work as a director at the same time.

Do you think it's a valid course or it's like a waste of money for the amount of time that is not too big?


Thank you!


----------



## Mattia Lunardi (Oct 17, 2017)

I was wondering the same thing Delia 
Sono un regista junior italiano...se hai info o vuoi parlarne ecco la mia e-mail: mattialunardi.vm@gmail.com
Thanks,
M


----------

